# My Master is in search of another pet, wanna play?



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi! My boyfriend and I are in search of another furry lady to join our relationship! He likes those who are original, so I regret to inform you that I am the only cat species he allows, sorry!
Requirements:
-female
-furry
- comfortable with a three-way relationship (yes, I'm a part of this too, and am alpha, but I play nice and like to share, so don't worry)
-likes videogames/MMOs (this one is optional, but extremely helpful)
-likes anime/manga (also optional, but much appreciated)

If you would like to inquire or have any questions, please feel free to contact me and I will get back to you as soon as possible  Thank you in advance for your cooperation and we look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

This is by far the most unexpected thread I've come across.


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> This is by far the most unexpected thread I've come across.


I rather enjoy shocking people, so thank you  I live for the thrill of the unexpected~


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

BohemianHoliday said:


> I rather enjoy shocking people, so thank you  I live for the thrill of the unexpected~


Sounds like something Isis would say......hmmmm


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Sounds like something Isis would say......hmmmm


lol what?  you're weird


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

BohemianHoliday said:


> lol what?  you're weird


Get used to it. This whole fandom is the definition of weird. LOL


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Get used to it. This whole fandom is the definition of weird. LOL


so it would seem, but I fit into that definition in my own way so who am I to judge XD


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Her is my interesting and well drwn oc. what a winner.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

HA! You're art skills don't stand a chance against my ms paint expertise...







(kill me now)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> HA! You're art skills don't stand a chance against my ms paint expertise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Majestic af


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

That was very impressive but can it beat my.... Fan Art!? 



I even signed it for you. :3


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> That was very impressive but can it beat my.... Fan Art!?
> 
> 
> 
> I even signed it for you. :3


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>


The shitpost is strong in this one.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 16, 2016)

-blinks- really?


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Rokuna said:


> -blinks- really?


Right?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

BohemianHoliday said:


> Right?


Just about every thread on FAF derails....tragically


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

BohemianHoliday said:


> I rather enjoy shocking people, so thank you  I live for the thrill of the unexpected~


I am surprised that you would not welcome this.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Just about every thread on FAF derails....tragically


 Doesn't mean you should help it do so, this isn't meme center (to a degree) why not just do that in the normal chats?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Rokuna said:


> Doesn't mean you should help it do so, this isn't meme center (to a degree) why not just do that in the normal chats?


Cuz that's boring as hell


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I am surprised that you would not welcome this.


its not that its unwelcomed, it was just more unexpected than I was expecting it to become o.o I was also hoping someone would take me seriously XD


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Just about every thread on FAF derails....tragically


Man, this thread never even made it out of the station.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

BohemianHoliday said:


> its not that its unwelcomed, it was just more unexpected than I was expecting it to become o.o I was also hoping someone would take me seriously XD


I apologize if I ruined your thread in any way. But it's really harder than you think for threads like these to go off the rails and stuff like that....


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Cuz that's boring as hell


I agree. a world that is approved by the refs would be very safe and uninteresting.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 16, 2016)

Ya know if you wanna make a thread where stuff just get weird and weirder I can do that tomorrow for all the tom foulary. but now how will we know if anyone takes this thread seriously?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

BohemianHoliday said:


> its not that its unwelcomed, it was just more unexpected than I was expecting it to become o.o I was also hoping someone would take me seriously XD


Is your boyfriend the giant cat? I hear those are endangered.


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I apologize if I ruined your thread in any way. But it's really harder than you think for threads like these to go off the rails and stuff like that....


well, I didn't expect everyone in the world to take me seriously, but I surely didn't foresee nobody taking me seriously, lol. and I don't blame you, Larry, I must agree that these things are quite strange...


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Is your boyfriend the giant cat? I hear those are endangered.


no, my boyfriend is the only serious one o.o


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I apologize if I ruined your thread in any way. But it's really harder than you think for threads like these to go off the rails and stuff like that....


Bad husband *splashes you with puddle water* Never apologize, your points becomes invalid when my clothes are made of skin.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Bad husband *splashes you with puddle water* Never apologize, your points becomes invalid when my clothes are made of skin.


First off, I'm heterosexual. Second, wtf?


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Bad husband *splashes you with puddle water* Never apologize, your points becomes invalid when my clothes are made of skin.


okay, now that made about as much sense to me as Algebra being taught to an infant...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

BohemianHoliday said:


> okay, now that made about as much sense to me as Geometry being taught to an infant...


That's the perfect way of saying it xD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 16, 2016)

If it's an asian infant, then you might want to reconsider.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Aug 16, 2016)

Enters thread...





Leaves immediately after.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 16, 2016)

-face palm- hmm okay then


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 19, 2016)

I foresaw this.. I apologize.


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 19, 2016)

lol you're fine


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> If it's an asian infant, then you might want to reconsider.


positive racism, the best kind.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

I would be to sexy cute, your "owner" might take me instead.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 19, 2016)

@_@ but i know nothing about you


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I would be to sexy cute, your "owner" might take me instead.


take you instead? Honey, he'd want both of us, but I (most assuredly) am the alpha female, so don't worry about that, okay?


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 21, 2016)

might be pointless, but still looking


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

The name of this thread should have been: The Wild Hunt for the Third Wheel.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 21, 2016)

Always treat your women like Queens and not wheels


----------



## BohemianHoliday (Aug 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> The name of this thread should have been: The Wild Hunt for the Third Wheel.


ah, but nobody enjoys being the third wheel, so it wouldn't have worked as well, no would it?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

I said a hip hop,
The hippie, the hippie,
To the hip, hip hop, and you don't stop, a rock it
To the bang bang boogie, say, up jump the boogie,
To the rhythm of the boogie, the beat.
Now, what you hear is not a test - I'm rappin' to the beat,
And me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet.
See, I am Wonder Mike, and I'd like to say hello,
To the black, to the white, the red and the brown,
The purple and yellow. But first, I gotta
Bang bang, the boogie to the boogie,
Say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie,
Let's rock, you don't stop,
Rock the rhythm that'll make your body rock.
Well so far you've heard my voice but I brought two friends along,
And the next on the mic is my man Hank,
C'mon, Hank, sing that song!
Check it out, I'm the C-A-S-A, the N-O-V-A,
And the rest is F-L-Y,
You see I go by the code of the doctor of the mix,
And these reasons I'll tell you why.
You see, I'm six foot one, and I'm tons of fun
When I dress to a T,
You see, I got more clothes than Muhammad Ali
and I dress so viciously.
I got bodyguards, I got two big cars
Thcall the Master Gee.
Well, my name is known all over the world
By all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls.
I'm goin' down in history
As the baddest rapper there ever could be.
Now I'm feelin' the highs and you're feelin' the lows,
The beat starts gettin' into your toes
You start poppin' your fingers and stompin' your feet
And movin' your body while while you're sitting in your seat
And then damn! Ya start doin' the freak, I said
Damn! Right outta your seat
Then you throw your hands high in the air,
Ya rockin' to the rhythm, shake your derriere
Ya rockin' to the beat without a care,
With the sureshot MCs for the affair.
Now, I'm not as tall as the rest of the gang
But I rap to the beat just the same.
I got a little face, and a pair of brown eyes
All I'm here to do, ladies, is hypnotize
Singin' on'n'n'on'n'on on'n'on,
The beat don't stop until the break of dawn
Singin' on'n'n'on'n'on on'n'on,
Like a hot bcome on, girls, get on the floor
A-come alive, y'all, a-gimme what you got
'Cause I'm guaranteed to make you rock
I said one, two, three, four, tell me, Wonder Mike
What are you waiting for?
I said e rhythm of a groovy beat
And I attempt to raise your body heat.
Just blow your mind, so you can't speak
And do a thing but a-rock and shuffle your feet
And let it change up to a dance called the freak
And when you finally do come into your rhythmic beat,
Rest a little while so you don't get weak.
I know a man named Hank
He has more rhymes than a serious bank
So come on Hank, sing that song,
To the rhythm of the boogie, the bang bang da bong!
Well, I'm Imp the Dimp, the ladies' pimp,
The women fight for my delight.
But I'm the grandmaster with the three MCs
That shock the house for the young ladies
And when you come inside, into the front,
Yxy, or even cute,
But he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit,"
I said, "You need a man man who's got finesse
And his whole name across his chest
He may be able to fly all through the night,
But can he rock a party 'til the early light?
He can't satisfy you with his little worm,
But I can bust you out with my super sperm!"
I go do it, I go do it, I go do it, do it, do it.
An' I'm here an' I'm there, I'm Big Ban Hank, I'm everywhere
Just throw your hands up in the air
And party hardy like you just don't care
Let's do it, don't stop, y'all, a tick tock, y'all, you don't stop!
Go ho-tel, mo-tel, what you gonna do today? (Say what?)
I'm gonna get a fly girl, gonna get some spank, drive off in a def OJ,
Everybody go, "Ho-tel, mo-tel, Holiday Inn"
You say if your girl starts actin' up, then you take her friend
I say skip, dive, what can I say?
I caht down and get you a groove
For you to dance, you got to be hot
So e, do what you like!
I say a can of beer that's sweeter than honey,
Like a millionaire that has no money
Like a rainy day that is not wet,
Like a gamblin' fiend that does not bet
Like Dracula without his fangs,
Like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
Like collard greens that don't taste good,
Like a tree that's not made out of wood
Like goin' up and not comin' down,
Is just like the beat without the sound, no sound
To the beat beat, you do the freak
Everybody just rock and dance to the beat
Have you ever went over a friends house to eat
And the food just ain't no good?
The macaroni's soggy, the peas are mushed,
And the chicken tastes like wood
So you try to play it off like you think you can
B that looks like cheese
Oh so you say "That's it, I gotta leave this place
I don't care what these people think,
I'm just sittin' here makin' myself nauseous
With this ugly food that stinks"
So you bust out the door while it's still closed
Still sick from the food you ate
And then you run to the store for quick relief
From a bottle of Kaopectate
And then you call your friend two weeks later
To see how he has been
And he says, "I understand about the food,
Baby Bubba, but we're still friends"
With a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
The hip hip a hop, a you don't stop the rockin'
To the bang bang boogie
Say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
I say, "Hank, can ya rock?
Can ya rock to the rhythm that just don't stop?
Can ya hip me to the shoobie doo?"
I said, "Come on, make, make the people move!"
I go to the balls and then ring the bell
Because I am the man with the clientele
And if ya ask me why I rock so well,
A Big Bang, I got clientele
And from the time I was only six years old
I never forgot what I was told
It was the best advice I ever had
It came from my wise, dear old dad
He said, "Sit down, punk, I wanna talk to you
And don't say a word until I'm through
Now there's a time to laugh, a time to cry
A time to live and a time to die
A timeys remember what he had to say
So whn the sucker MCs try to chump my style
I let them know that I'm versatile
I got style, finesse, and a little black book
That's filled with rhymes and I know you wanna look
But the thing that separates you from me
And that is called originality
Because my rhymes are on from what you heard
I didn't even bite, not a go---wordhnCrocker in stereo
Well like the Barkay's singin' "Holy Ghost"
The sounds to throw down, they're played the most
It's like my man Captain Sky
Whose name he earned with his super sperm
We rock and we don't stop
Get off, y'al that it makes you freak
And come alive, gcett without her face
Like the Barkays on the mic
Like gettin' down right for you tonight
Like movin' your body so you don't know how
Right to the rhythm and throw down
Like comin' alive to the Master Gee
The brother who rocks so viciously
I
Like a hot buttered de pop pop de popcorn...
(I had to do this xD)


----------



## lyar (Aug 21, 2016)

Because it would be more truthful.


----------

